
Apple to Feature Yelp Check-Ins Within IPhone Maps App - iProject
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-25/apple-to-feature-yelp-check-ins-within-iphone-maps-app.html
======
antidaily
I didnt even know Yelp had check-ins? Is that at all popular?

